# Almost 31 and trying to get started in the IBEW 363



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Two ways
Look for electrical helper or apprentice job that is non union. or

Put on clean jeans and cotton shirt and WORK boots, ( not dress cloths) and go door to door to all the electrical contractors you can find and ask if they are looking for anyone willing to do *anything, dig ditchs sweep anything you need done.*

Showing that you are willing to do anything helps, if you get in learn what you can and NEVER complain about the work they give you as long as it is safe. 

After 1-2 years you should have enough experance to move on. This is not a bing bang boom your in type trade, they want you to move up only after you learned to keep safe.

Read the posts on this site to start understanding the differant types of electrical positions

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

DLoving12 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out how to get my foot in the electrical field door and it’s like it seems like the most impossible thing. My local IBEW told me that I needed experience in the field to get in and to look for a job to gain experience. The jobs say you need experience to get in so it’s like where do I start? Any help would be truly appreciated.


I’m a 2nd year apprentice in 363
I had experience befor getting in but theirs ppl in my class that didn’t 

Call the hall and find out what mounths you can fill out an application then fill one out 

Wipe your waiting for you interview 
Try and get into a non union shop


----------



## DLoving12 (Aug 29, 2018)

just the cowboy said:


> Two ways
> Look for electrical helper or apprentice job that is non union. or
> 
> Put on clean jeans and cotton shirt and WORK boots, ( not dress cloths) and go door to door to all the electrical contractors you can find and ask if they are looking for anyone willing to do *anything, dig ditchs sweep anything you need done.*
> ...


Appreciate it!


----------



## DLoving12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> I’m a 2nd year apprentice in 363
> I had experience befor getting in but theirs ppl in my class that didn’t
> 
> Call the hall and find out what mounths you can fill out an application then fill one out
> ...


SMH I figured there were people in there with no experience. They said they were taking more apps in November. Crazy though.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

They prefer guys that have experience but it’s not impossible to get in without .

Fill out application in November and 
I’m meantime go on Craigslist and look up electrical jobs that’s how I found wrk no. Union elctrical feild Craig’s list is good


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

DLoving12 said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I’m a 2nd year apprentice in 363
> ...


Did you go down to hall or did you talk to director on phone


----------



## DLoving12 (Aug 29, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Did you go down to hall or did you talk to director on phone


I called and spoke with him on the phone yesterday


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Careful on craigslist, I got my 1st electrical job there and turned out well for me.
Theres plenty of horrible businesses and employers on there, so tread carefully.

Im not recommending at all, but my boss uses tradesmen if we need extra hands. I think they recruit from the local detox center! They've sent some pretty bad, really bad guys.
If you can turn a screw driver and use a hammer you may do really well with whoever they set you up with. I have no idea how they operate other than they send you out to contractors requesting help.

You may end up working for contractor full time, or at very least, start getting some experience.

I'd try to get hired by a local contractor like previously stated here, but as a last resort, this route coulf be an option.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This morning there was a guy sitting outside the supply house in the 90 degree heat with a small Milwaukee drill set, his toolbag, and a sign saying "Hire Me". 

I never saw that before, and if I was looking for someone I would give him a shot.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> This morning there was a guy sitting outside the supply house in the 90 degree heat with a small Milwaukee drill set, his toolbag, and a sign saying "Hire Me".
> 
> I never saw that before, and if I was looking for someone I would give him a shot.


Did you at least give him some water? It was brutal out there today! Lol

I'd think, with that kind of determination, he's worth a shot.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLoving12 (Aug 29, 2018)

trentonmakes said:


> Careful on craigslist, I got my 1st electrical job there and turned out well for me.
> Theres plenty of horrible businesses and employers on there, so tread carefully.
> 
> Im not recommending at all, but my boss uses tradesmen if we need extra hands. I think they recruit from the local detox center! They've sent some pretty bad, really bad guys.
> ...


Yeah man, I’m looking everywhere. I just got off of craigslist. Hopefully someone will give me and shot so I can get this experience and go on from there


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

That is good advice on going around to every single local contractor and letting them know that you want to learn the trade and will do anything from dig ditches to sweep floors. Anything they need.

Tips here, prepared to be worked like a mule. It may not seem like it but even when you are doing the "easier" work, it is still hard. Up and down ladders all day is just as difficult as digging a ditch. Hell, I've been outside with a torch thawing out ground digging up an underground feeder for three days straight in 0F weather getting mabye an inch or two an hour because it was so frozen. You do what needs done with a smile on your face.

Also, and this is important, you be prepared to start right then and there. You clear your schedule if needed. Hit every shop every week and ask if they are needing help yet. No more than once a week though. That persistence and willingness to learn and do what it takes to get the job done will serve you well. No room for babies in this field. We often deal with very dangerous equipment that lots of people are scared to touch. You need to be able to think for yourself and evaluation situations on the fly.

The next piece of advice I can give, and that I constantly see is that people want to do work at work, and have nothing but on the job training. It is YOUR responsibility to take control of your career, and yours alone. YOU are responsible for furthering your career and advancing your knowledge. Examples would be:

Reading and working through books on electrical theory
Asking if you can practice making up circuits with scrap materials/wire
Learning to bend conduit with scrap on your own time

Learning additional skills that involve other aspects of your job on your own time such as: How the business works, how to efficiently accomplish tasks (properly/safely)

Learning about industry safety standards
Learning to use/interpret meter results

The list goes on. What I'm saying here is that YOU need to do this stuff in your spare time and give 100% when you are on the clock nearly every day. I have had employers that refused to help me consistently with training/learning/school/furthering my career. Actually, no employer has helped me along. I've went from making pizzas at a gas station to where I am today with my hard work because I wanted it. You can too.

In the mean time, do what you can to get yourself into a votech training program, but don't get into one of those crappy for-profit tech schools that charge like $15k a semester. Don't fall for that crap. Find a public school. My entire AAS in Mechatronics was only $10k and has served me well. Good luck and stay focused on the end-game!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You can start learning the trade by going on line and looking through electrical suppliers catalogs, and learning the materials used, and what there called. And there's lots of them.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

D. 
Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

DLoving12 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out how to get my foot in the electrical field door and it’s like it seems like the most impossible thing. My local IBEW told me that I needed experience in the field to get in and to look for a job to gain experience. The jobs say you need experience to get in so it’s like where do I start? Any help would be truly appreciated.


Any luck with 363 or geting in the feild


----------



## cajunron (Feb 16, 2013)

Unionpride277 said:


> Any luck with 363 or geting in the feild





Ditto. How'd it go?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

DLoving12 said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out how to get my foot in the electrical field door and it’s like it seems like the most impossible thing. My local IBEW told me that I needed experience in the field to get in and to look for a job to gain experience. The jobs say you need experience to get in so it’s like where do I start? Any help would be truly appreciated.


That you have to have the experience to get in the IBEW is a BS line, the other 1/2 of the time they tell prospective members they want them green so they can train them the right way.

They cannot stop you from applying OR

Move to Washington DC you would have been a member of 26 last week, we have a labor shortage.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> This morning there was a guy sitting outside the supply house in the 90 degree heat with a small Milwaukee drill set, his toolbag, and a sign saying "Hire Me".
> 
> I never saw that before, and if I was looking for someone I would give him a shot.


If he had a DeWalt drill he would still be there.


----------



## Unionpride277 (Oct 31, 2018)

brian john said:


> DLoving12 said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve been trying to figure out how to get my foot in the electrical field door and it’s like it seems like the most impossible thing. My local IBEW told me that I needed experience in the field to get in and to look for a job to gain experience. The jobs say you need experience to get in so it’s like where do I start? Any help would be truly appreciated.
> ...


Suddenly the i0 is in dc I bet your guys hall and training facilities are probably top notch if I were to guess .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Unionpride277 said:


> Suddenly the i0 is in dc I bet your guys hall and training facilities are probably top notch if I were to guess .


I'll ask but the hall and the IO remain as separate as any local in the States. We do have two training centers, one in Maryland and one in Virginia


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

here are some links that can help you
https://www.tpctrainco.com/osha-electrical-safety-training/?gclid=CJHX-r6H5ssCFZNZhgodg-QLMw
http://learn.columbiasouthern.edu/osh/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_campaign=O
http://www.safetyservicescompany.co...arch-desktop&gclid=CKKZidqH5ssCFYEehgodWAQIxA
http://www.trainum.com/safety-topics/electrical-safety?gclid=COCLsNiI5ssCFdhahgod_30JfQ
http://www.mobilelectrical.com/wp-c...S-Ver-13.pdf?gclid=CN_YwfiH5ssCFUFehgodSEAHag
http://www.netaworld.org/training/n...om=ppcgoogle&gclid=CM3E--qI5ssCFcYfhgodu2wJxg
a pdf link

https://www.osha.gov/dte/grant_materials/fy10/sh-20999-10/electrical_safety_manual.pdf

and some free ones

http://e-hazard.com/arc-flash-resources/

http://www.oshatrain.org/courses/mods/715e.html

https://alison.com/learn/electrical-engineering

http://safetyskills-usa.blogspot.com/2011/09/free-safety-course-of-month-electrical.html




and visit the seimans step courses they are free and have a lot of good info.


----------

